# What kind of shark did i catch?!?



## Jacknabox (May 15, 2014)

Finally caught me a shark, now I want to know what kind it is!


----------



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm sure the locals will chime in but I've caught several of those on vacation down there. I call them "sandbar" sharks but it's probably a blacktip or Atlantic sharpnose shark.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like a small blacktip. sandbars have a ridge between the dorsal and tail (Ridgback shark) cool catch! they a thick right now all along the beaches.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Realtor said:


> Looks like a small blacktip. sandbars have a ridge between the dorsal and tail (Ridgback shark) cool catch! they a thick right now all along the beaches.


x2 !


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

You caught me some bait. Thanks.

It's a small blacktip. Can tell bc anal fin doesn't look to have black tip on it.


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

It's a swimming meat platter. Great bait and good eating.


----------



## Jacknabox (May 15, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks for the quick responses guys!

Haha, Justin, I would love to hook into what would bite this!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Jacknabox said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the quick responses guys!
> 
> Haha, Justin, I would love to hook into what would bite this!


You and me both. I'd cut the tail off and fins and run it out in a heartbeat

I mean there are 2 great whites in the southern Gulf of Mexico right now. Just gotta swim north


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

It's a blacktip as others have said. Sandbars dorsal is more "rounded" instead of straight down to the body from the point. The dorsal is also further forward on the body and as mentioned, they have a ridge on their back. Fun catch either way


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

gulfbreezetom said:


> It's a swimming meat platter... and good eating.


Don't want to derail OP thread, send me a PM on how to clean and prepare. I'm going to try it next time I get there. Thanks.


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

Whatd ya catch it on? Ive been tryin with no luck. Hit some big reds though. Haha


----------



## Jacknabox (May 15, 2014)

Used some blue runners and just cut them in half! Got a shark on a head and a tail half


----------

